# WOO HOOO!!!! Got my Refit Today



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

I know what you're saying..........It only started shipping to RC2's wharehouses today, so how can I have it ??????????

I'm an evil little devil, I was talking about the JL series 2 Refit :devil:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your shorts!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

[Quick-e-mart attendant voice] No Turbo-dog & Slushie for you! [/Quick-e-mart attendant voice]


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

are we there yet?


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Night Eagle is my blood-brother's tribal name... therefore I will kick him in the nuts for your sin.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

....and so it begins


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

"Nooo wheezing the juice"


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Nighteagle, do you like to play "fake throw" fetch with your dog?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just plain evil, Chief. Just plain evil.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

NightEagle, this is a modeling board, no one cares about adjustments to your toupee.

Edge


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So it was a bald-faced lie?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

[Bones] Now that's not very [email protected]# funny ![Bones]


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_WOO HOO!?_ Don't let the posey fool you.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

You are bad. I admire that quality.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

"So it was a bald-faced lie?"


not at all, I do indeed have the refit....The JL refit, not the PL refit


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Just plain evil, Chief. Just plain evil.


I just couldn't resist.........


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> "So it was a bald-faced lie?"
> 
> 
> not at all, I do indeed have the refit....The JL refit, not the PL refit


Sorry, I was referring to your toupee refit.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> I'm an evil little devil, I was talking about the JL series 2 Refit :devil:


[Kazon voice mode on]
You have made an enemy today!
[Kazon voice mode off]

:thumbsup: 

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

:lol: @ Marco...

I love using that quote... so simple and to the point!

Dan


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Marco Scheloske said:


> [Kazon voice mode on]
> You have made an enemy today!
> [Kazon voice mode off]
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW POPE! Say Marco, do they show "Hogan's Heroes" In Germany? I've always wondered about that. lol If they Don't it's a 1960s TV Sitcom about a Nazi Prisoner Of War Camp (Belevie It Or Not It was a Comedy! lol) And I used to Love it But I would think in your Country it would be like the U.S. making a Comedy about a Bunch of Slaves during the Civil War! I'm NOT seeing that would be a Big Ratings Grabber lol
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> I know what you're saying..........It only started shipping to RC2's wharehouses today, so how can I have it ??????????
> 
> I'm an evil little devil, I was talking about the JL series 2 Refit :devil:


Can you get these without buying the set? I only want a few ofd the ships but don't want to buy the whole set to get them. eBay has them but I wanted to see if they can be purchased cheaper elsewhere.


----------

